# peroxide didn't bubble, what's that mean?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi jbjack,

It sounds like you did everything right regarding dosage and method. 

I find I get the best results (i.e. lots of fizzing bubbles) treating BBA or Cyanobacteria with hydrogen peroxide 3% (H2O2) if I wait to treat my tank a least an hour after the light comes on so the algae is at full photosynthesis (it seems to intensify the oxidation process of the chlorophyll cells) and I turn off all filtration about 10 minutes prior to treating so the H2O2 stays in the area of the spot treatment for as long as possible. After the fizzing stops, usually about 15 minutes, I turn the filters back on.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Is your h2o2 fresh? If it's been around awhile it may not be good anymore. Get a new bottle.


----------



## jbjack (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I left the peroxide out over night. Just bought it and forgot it in car (unopened) it's cold here, the peroxide was cold but not frozen, could that have ruined it? Also I did turn off filter, but not for 10 minutes. I also turned it back on a couple minutes after I did the treatment. The lights were also only on for maybe half hour 45 minutes. Should I re treat again, and if so what is the process to re treat and how long should I wait


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

If it was unopenned, i suppose its as good as fresh from the store.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

If you left the bottle open then I fear it's no good anymore, get a new one. The bubbling takes a minute or two to reach full intensity whenever I dose it. I leave the filters off for a good 20 minutes. The fish really enjoy the oxygen bubbles, but just make sure they are not too close when your squirt the solution.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

jbjack said:


> Well I left the peroxide out over night. Just bought it and forgot it in car (unopened) it's cold here, the peroxide was cold but not frozen, could that have ruined it? Also I did turn off filter, but not for 10 minutes. I also turned it back on a couple minutes after I did the treatment. The lights were also only on for maybe half hour 45 minutes. Should I re treat again, and if so what is the process to re treat and how long should I wait


Hi jbjack,

Your H2O2 should be fine; the temperature at dosing should not make any difference. I would try again tomorrow (I only dose once every 24 hours when doing treatments) allowing time for the water to become calm and after the light has been on for a longer period.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

H2O2 is a highly unstable compound, and readily disassociates into H2O and oxygen. If it didn't bubble then the reaction has already proceded significantly towards disassociation. Even an unopened bottle can disassociate, though it's unlikely to happen in a short period of time. Also, just a word of warning: don't dose H2O2 into your tank if you have any inverts that you want to be around! It killed all of my nerites, and will probably kill shrimp. Either way, good luck!


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

cbachmann said:


> H2O2 is a highly unstable compound, and readily disassociates into H2O and oxygen. If it didn't bubble then the reaction has already proceded significantly towards disassociation. Even an unopened bottle can disassociate, though it's unlikely to happen in a short period of time. Also, just a word of warning: don't dose H2O2 into your tank if you have any inverts that you want to be around! It killed all of my nerites, and will probably kill shrimp. Either way, good luck!


I didn't know not to dose peroxide with inverts....I guess my assassin must have been burrowed when it did this 3 days straight...thank goodness


----------



## jbjack (Jun 11, 2010)

So the staghorn and bba has turned pink, so I guess it's dying. I have one large sword leaf with green algae on it, which seems to be unaffected. Is green, flat to the leaf but a little fuzzy looking. I'm not sure what thats called maybe gsa. Any ways I'm going to redose following above instructions Is there any need to do water changes after this, I'm a bit confused because ppl say to, but also say it dissolves into pure water. ALSO none of my Malaysian trumpet snails appear to have been affected.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi jbjack,

H2O2 breaks down into H2O and oxygen so I do not do a "special" water change after treatments; just my regular 50% weekly water changes.


----------



## jbjack (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you. Is 50 percent weekly necessary seems like a lot I've always (but never had a planted tank did 25 percent) is there a benefit to larger changes in a planted tank?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi jbjack,

I dose dry fertilizers using the Estimative Index (EI) method; a 50% weekly water change is part of that method order to avoid an excessive buildup of nutrients.


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

cbachmann said:


> H2O2 is a highly unstable compound, and readily disassociates into H2O and oxygen. If it didn't bubble then the reaction has already proceded significantly towards disassociation. Even an unopened bottle can disassociate, though it's unlikely to happen in a short period of time. Also, just a word of warning: don't dose H2O2 into your tank if you have any inverts that you want to be around! It killed all of my nerites, and will probably kill shrimp. Either way, good luck!


I did not have snails in mine but my cherry shrimp and amano all lived. I even accidentally over dosed.


----------



## jbjack (Jun 11, 2010)

So I got cocky and dosed about 4ml a gallon per day for 4 days I'm happy to report not a single fish or snail death (I like my purposely added trumpets snails) not one dead plant, except a couple already weak levels on the hydro, and a couple leaves on the sword. But even on those plants it's just a few leaves and the rest of the plant is healthy. I'm very happy. I just did another good water change, have nice flow now, and.am looking forward to an algae free tank (it has been now for about 12 days.) Woohoo!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi jbjack,

I'm glad the treatment cleared up your problem. I prefer to spot treat at a lower dose of 1.5 ml per gallon to minimize possible damage to the gills of my fish - although it may take a little longer to resolve an issue.


----------

